# New Essex Rep: Richard (UKRPG)



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, after recent discussions on the forum about the Essex area wanting their own Rep to represent their region, i have been talking with Richard (UKRPG) for the past week or so, and im glad to say he has come forward and taken on the role as the new Essex Rep  

Im sure you will all welcome him and im sure he will do a grand job. Essex had a meet this weekend and 21 TT's turned up which i think is brilliant, so hopefully Richard can keep that sort of numbers attending and im sure the Essex members will support Richard.

So welcome Richard [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Anything you need, i am here to help, are so are another bundle of Reps

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Welcome Richard...you've got your hands full with the Essex lot!! Brave man!! :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

braaaaappp braaaaaappp....... :lol: 
well done rich


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done Rich


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I thank you!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good luck pal, i am sure i will be teaming up with ya at some point


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutely cheers Ian


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations Richard 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well done and welcome aboard Richard


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Ricardo 

Charlie


----------



## tteireann (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news Richard, let's arrange a meeting close to East London soon!


----------

